# starting problem!!



## trevee (Apr 21, 2010)

On my 04 gto when you try to start the car the guages turn on and the system checks ok but the check engine lights on. Nothing turns on tho? I have checked all of the fuses and the sensor under the clutch any other ideas for nothing on the car to turn over??


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Clean the battery terminals and make sure the wire to the starter is OK. If this doens't work try to charge the battery or buy a new one. I would guess battery since its probally 5 plus years old.


----------



## trevee (Apr 21, 2010)

it has a new battery i was trying to figure out if it could be the computer or maybe the bcm?? because i cant pull any codes and nothing engine wise turns on? or any other sensors that hidden that would make the car turn over or start


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

trevee said:


> On my 04 gto when you try to start the car the guages turn on and the system checks ok but the check engine lights on. Nothing turns on tho? I have checked all of the fuses and the sensor under the clutch any other ideas for nothing on the car to turn over??



Did you check the fuses under the hood too?


Personally I would go and check fuses again. I had one that looked good, had power in the car (dash lights) but the car would not start (nothing when I turned the key). Changed the main fuse under the hood and it started right up. 

When we took a real good look at the fuse it was cracked about half way through the filiment, not completly blown so power would pass but not enough to start the car.


----------



## trevee (Apr 21, 2010)

tm I am going to test the fuses with a volt/amp meter 
do you remember which fuse that was?? Today i hit the starter and it was turning over no problem


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

trevee said:


> tm I am going to test the fuses with a volt/amp meter
> do you remember which fuse that was?? Today i hit the starter and it was turning over no problem


First, if you turn the key on but do not start the engine, the check engine light should light up untill the motor is running. That just lets you know that the light bulb and the whole system is working.
Secondly, what exactly is happening?? The engine is turning over but doesn't start? Or NO it isn't cranking over??


----------



## trevee (Apr 21, 2010)

through the ignition it isnt turning over or turning the fuel pump or anything else on just the guages light up


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like it could be a security issue, do you have another key?


----------



## trevee (Apr 21, 2010)

no i had this one recently cut and programed the remote


----------



## SueY816 (Apr 30, 2009)

I had that exact problem, I took it to the dealership and they replaced the starter.


----------

